# Whats the equivilant to a sub 10 solve on a 4x4?



## boiiwonder (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea....

And also for

5x5
bld (333 444 555)
OH


Thanks in advance


----------



## jcuber (Feb 27, 2009)

A sub-40 solve, anything under 1:15, IDK about BLD, or OH, but I think OH is around sub-20 to sub-18.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 27, 2009)

3x3 BLD: I would say sub-50


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 27, 2009)

taking that you mean 10 minutes solve on a 4x4 for a 3x3. I'd say the 3x3 solve would be around 3 minutes?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think he means this:
10 second 3x3 solve = ? second 4x4 solve


----------



## Escher (Feb 27, 2009)

[thread hijack] Well, i was thinking about the equivalent of sub 20 on the 3x3. What does everybody think the equivalent to sub 20 is on other cubes?

I'd suggest

2x2 - sub 5s
4x4 - sub 1:10
5x5 - sub 2:10
OH - sub 30 or less
BLD - sub 2:00

I know that this seems quite high, but I think that people forget how much effort they put into becoming sub 20 in the first place. Perhaps I'm overcompensating.
Also, I don't mean sub 20 'relatively', as in 'how many people are that fast', I mean in terms of effort/practice.

[/thread hijack]

to the OP:

for 4x4 - sub 45
for 5x5 - sub 1:15
3x3 BLD - sub 45
OH - sub 16.

again, maybe a little high. i'm completely guessing. I dont think that a sub 10 solve equivalent really exists on 2x2, because almost anybody can get sub 1 on a very lucky scramble.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 27, 2009)

jcuber said:


> A sub-40 solve.




Not true, you can see Nakaji, Harris, Erik get sub-10s all the time, but you don't see any of them getting sub-40s all the time. I think sub-45 would be more accurate.

And Escher, I get sub-25 OH solves constantly, but only 3 times have I ever had sub-10.

(I hope you mean sub-10 on a 3x3 = ? seconds on a 4x4...if I'm wrong, ignore this post.)


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 27, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I think he means this:
> 10 second 3x3 solve = ? second 4x4 solve



Oh, then maybe 45ish seconds?


----------



## shelley (Feb 27, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > A sub-40 solve.
> ...



Being sub-10 on 3x3 doesn't necessarily mean they'd have the equivalent of sub-10 on 4x4, unless they've practiced 4x4 as much as they did 3x3.


----------



## Kian (Feb 27, 2009)

happa95 said:


> 3x3 BLD: I would say sub-50



gotta be higher than that. there have been 37 sub 10 solves in competition. there has been 1 sub 50 BLD solve. 

if we go by the 37 sub 10 solves the numbers would be as such:

BLD- sub 1:12.08 
4x4- sub 47.31
5x5- sub 1:23.50
OH- sub 17.40

4x4 and 5x5 blind do not have enough results to reasonably count for this but the 4x4 top 37 are sub 18:07. 5x5 blind would be impossible because there are only 23 total successful solves done by only 8 people.


----------



## Escher (Feb 27, 2009)

Kian said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD: I would say sub-50
> ...



Hmm, but then that would mean that Ville Seppanen can get the something like equivalent of a sub 7 avg. I dont think we should go on official solves, particularly not with BLD.


----------



## shelley (Feb 27, 2009)

You can't just count the top 37 results for all events. You should control for how many results have been recorded for each.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 27, 2009)

rather then a certain "top number" such as 37, do a percentage. I think it would be more accurate, after my homework I might figure it out


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 27, 2009)

Kian said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD: I would say sub-50
> ...



I remember a similar thread from before. 
You use % not the number of participants...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't even talk about 4x4 and 5x5 BLD. 18:07 is a crap 4BLD time, nowhere NEAR the equivalent of a sub-10 3x3 single.

I'm going to try to compute this using percent, assuming that the community overall has an equal distribution of skill in every event (which is a lie, but almost certainly more accurate than assuming that the same number of people are good at each event).

18 people have done sub-10 in competition; out of 4850 people this is 0.3711% of people. So, rounding up:
- For 4x4, there are 1417 people so we want times 6 people can get, i.e. 45.06 seconds or better (let's say sub-45).
- For 5x5, there are 757 people so we want times 3 people can get, i.e. 1:16.36 seconds or better (sub-1:15? sub-1:20?).
- For BLD, there are only 424 competitors so we want times 2 people can get, i.e. 52.27 seconds or better (but people can do much better in comp than they have so let's say sub-50).
- For OH, there are 1374 people so we want times 6 people can get, i.e. 15.80 seconds or better (wow, sub-16 OH = sub-10 2h, that's... actually pretty accurate).


----------



## Escher (Feb 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Don't even talk about 4x4 and 5x5 BLD. 18:07 is a crap 4BLD time, nowhere NEAR the equivalent of a sub-10 3x3 single.
> 
> _etc_



i actually can't believe how close the majority of my guesses were.


----------



## Kian (Feb 27, 2009)

i agree with the percentage assessment. that is probably a fairer assessment.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 27, 2009)

qqwerf's seem pretty accurate. Because I can sub-16 all the time at home but at competition its a way different story. But also that means no one has gotten the equivalent average of 10 for OH and only 2 people are even sub-17.


----------

